# Directv's nasty message-using component-composite adaptor



## stebro (Jan 24, 2007)

I am getting the dreaded message from Directv about not having HD cables every time I access the channel guide and some other functions. I've read the advice on this board and have a couple of questions, not being technically inclined. My setup is a Panasonic 1080p 52" television connected to a Directv box. I have a second set that gets its signal from a Radio Shack a/v signal sender/receiver (the sending unit is connected to the Directv box and the receiver is connected to the second set through the component inputs). The second set is getting the Directv message. I'm wondering if a component to composite adaptor (like the one at Monoprice) would get rid of the message and, if so, how to hook it up. Should it be connected to the Directv receiver and then to the Radio Shack signal sender or to the Radio Shack signal receiver and the second television (or some other way)? Or, if it won't work at all, is there any other solution (other than to change the resolution on the main set every time I watch the auxiliary set)? Thanks very much for any help!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The monoprice box would hook to the Directv receivers component output, and the cables you currently have plugged into the DirecTv box would plug into the monoprice box.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The sending unit is currently connected to the D* receiver with composite?

If so, you'd need to connect the component to composite converter to the D* receiver (and then the sending unit).

But, that might not even work.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> The monoprice box would hook to the Directv receivers component output, and the cables you currently have plugged into the DirecTv box would plug into the monoprice box.


Yes this should work, and you can bypass the audio straight from the D* receiver to the AV sending unit, there's no need to send the audio through the Mono price adapter. I have the adapter and it works great.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes this should work, and you can bypass the audio straight from the D* receiver to the AV sending unit, there's no need to send the audio through the Mono price adapter. I have the adapter and it works great.


Could you provide a link for the adapter or model number? Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rta53 said:


> Could you provide a link for the adapter or model number? Thanks


Think this is the one:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Think this is the one:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


That is correct, and it does come with the cables pictured.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> That is correct, and it does come with the cables pictured.


When I click on this link it just takes me to the monoprice home page.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rta53 said:


> When I click on this link it just takes me to the monoprice home page.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rta53 said:


> When I click on this link it just takes me to the monoprice home page.


_*That's 'cause somehow the link is actually includes:*_

link.com/api/click?format=go&key=e652088f 26975de9b83439c1dd935df0&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dbstalk.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D201586&v=1&libid=1
328291380401&out=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.viglink.com%2Fapi%2Fclick%3Fformat%3Dgo%26key%3De652088f26975de9b8
3439c1dd935df0%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dbstalk.com%252Fshowthread.php%253Ft%253D201586%26o
ut%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.monoprice.com%252Fproducts%252Fproduct.asp%253Fc_id%253D101%2526amp%
253Bcp_id%253D10114%2526amp%253Bcs_id%253D1011407%2526amp%253Bp_id%253D7114%2526amp%253Bseq
%253D1%2526amp%253Bformat%253D2%26ref%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dbstalk.com%252Fsearch.php%253Fs
earchid%253D8554662&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dbstalk.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D8554662&title=Directv's
%20nasty%20message-using%20component-composite%20adaptor%20-
%20DBSTalk.Com&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monoprice.com%2Fproducts%2Fpr...seq%3D1%26amp%3Bformat%3D2&js
onp=vglnk_jsonp_13282930742654[/url]>

*I truncated the URL marker in order for the rest of the link to be visible.* Somehow the viglink thing messed up VOS's link, I think.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[ ] added to show full links

[http]://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2

Becomes:

[http]://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=e652088f26975de9b83439c1dd935df0&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dbstalk.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2954614&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monoprice.com%2Fproducts%2Fproduct.asp%3Fc_id%3D101%26amp%3Bcp_id%3D10114%26amp%3Bcs_id%3D1011407%26amp%3Bp_id%3D7114%26amp%3Bseq%3D1%26amp%3Bformat%3D2&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dbstalk.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D112


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I am more confused than before! Even pasting the top bits into a fresh browser it reverts to the home page...

Here's a link copied in from another browser:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10906&cs_id=1090602&p_id=8249&seq=1&format=2

Just to see what it will do.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just type in 7114 in the search and it will take you to the correct page.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, man, but I am only searching for clues as to what makes URLs here go astray! Some of it's the auto linking by vigsign, but I think there's more to it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Now I am more confused than before! Even pasting the top bits into a fresh browser it reverts to the home page...
> 
> Here's a link copied in from another browser:
> 
> ...


If you hit reply with quote, and then highlight the link between the two URL tags, it works every time, so the information is correct in the posts. It seems to happen if there are &'s and %'s in them. Been doing it for several months now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Think this is the one:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


Just testing the URL embedding problem....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> That is correct, and it does come with the cables pictured.


I dont think those pictured cables come with it, I think they are suggestions. If it comes with any cables, they should be listed in the description.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> If you hit reply with quote, and then highlight the link between the two URL tags, it works every time, so the information is correct in the posts. It seems to happen if there are &'s and %'s in them. Been doing it for several months now.


Oh, I know VOS (and I) put in the correct URL and all, but was trying to figure out how to get around the viglink bits that seem to screw up URLs that point to certain sites.

I suspect this is something David Bott could figure out in a minute. I think it has to do with the viglinks business, perhaps in combo with URLs that have spaces (%) or other non-html characters.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> If you hit reply with quote, and then highlight the link between the two URL tags, it works every time, so the information is correct in the posts. It seems to happen if there are &'s and %'s in them. Been doing it for several months now.


Here's something else I just found out: If in Reply, you go to the quoting of the thread's page, the extra links are not added in, so VOS's post of 8:30 last evening works as it should....


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> I dont think those pictured cables come with it, I think they are suggestions. If it comes with any cables, they should be listed in the description.


No they come with it, they came with mine.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats cool. I must have been looking at the wrong pictures. I saw two ethernet cables on my picture.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Someone please explain the reason you are converting component to composite when the HD DVRs do the converting for you. I know I am missing something somewhere. Forgive me, I am an old man trying to understand this thread.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For in home SD video distribution to a 2nd or more TVs. Prior to the HD GUI, those TVs would be able to view menus and guide using the boxes composite output. Since the new GUI, the HD menus are no longer shown on the composite outputs, hence the requirement to convert the HD component output to SD composite output to retain the same capabilities.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, but I am still confused. I am running a second SD, 480p, TV from the HR24-100's composite output. All the menus work but they are displayed on a 4:3 screen. Also, I have to run my primary HD TV at 480p when I am viewing the SD TV. How does this change when the component out is converted to composite?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can leave your main tv on HD (720 or 1080) and still view the menus on the 2nd tv.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the additional info. I think I got it. If I convert the component to composite, I get 480p for my SD TV without the stupid HD-UI message. And simultaneously, the HD TV maybe viewed at 1080i. I think this could be worth the cost of the converter. I guess I have to run the output from the component / composite converter into the composite to RF converter?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

allenn said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I think I got it. If I convert the component to composite, I get 480p for my SD TV without the stupid HD-UI message. And simultaneously, the HD TV maybe viewed at 1080i. I think this could be worth the cost of the converter. I guess I have to run the output from the component / composite converter into the composite to RF converter?


Correct.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"allenn" said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I think I got it. If I convert the component to composite, I get 480p for my SD TV without the stupid HD-UI message. And simultaneously, the HD TV maybe viewed at 1080i. I think this could be worth the cost of the converter. I guess I have to run the output from the component / composite converter into the composite to RF converter?


Correct, and the audio straight from the receiver to the RF converter bypassing the C/C converter.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Correct, and the audio straight from the receiver to the RF converter bypassing the C/C converter.


Will bypassing the C/C converter introduce audio sync issues? Monoprice is out of stock for 7114. Does anyone make a C/C/RF converter?

Thanks again DBSTALK members for clearing this up for me.


----------



## ichuta (Feb 4, 2012)

I currently use the composite outputs to view content on my SD televisions (I have no HD televisions). I have HD DVRs because I liked the whole-house DVR capability and D* did not offer it on SD receivers.

One of my receivers has not received the most recent SW update, and still allows me to watch content via the Composite outputs letterboxed at 16:9. The other receiver has the latest update and forces me to view everything 4:3 - and the shows recorded at 16:9 display in a nasty, up-stretched way.

If I were to purchase a Component -> Composite adaptor for the receiver that has the new software, would I be able to watch shows in the 16:9 ratio format?

Thanks!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"allenn" said:


> Will bypassing the C/C converter introduce audio sync issues? Monoprice is out of stock for 7114. Does anyone make a C/C/RF converter?
> 
> Thanks again DBSTALK members for clearing this up for me.


No it shouldn't, I've had no issues with audio syncing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ichuta said:


> I currently use the composite outputs to view content on my SD televisions (I have no HD televisions). I have HD DVRs because I liked the whole-house DVR capability and D* did not offer it on SD receivers.
> 
> One of my receivers has not received the most recent SW update, and still allows me to watch content via the Composite outputs letterboxed at 16:9. The other receiver has the latest update and forces me to view everything 4:3 - and the shows recorded at 16:9 display in a nasty, up-stretched way.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need to do much.
Check that the output resolution is set to 480 [SD], and you won't need the converter. This is only needed for receivers connected to both an HD and SD TV at the same time.
The format should be selectable in the setup menu, under TV ratio. 4:3 should give you the letterbox option for 16:9 programing.


----------



## ichuta (Feb 4, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> You shouldn't need to do much.
> Check that the output resolution is set to 480 [SD], and you won't need the converter. This is only needed for receivers connected to both an HD and SD TV at the same time.
> The format should be selectable in the setup menu, under TV ratio. 4:3 should give you the letterbox option for 16:9 programing.


Thanks, VOS. That got me the 16:9 letterbox format I was wanting.



Any chance you might know how I can make the bars at top and bottom black instead of grey?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ichuta said:


> ....
> 
> Any chance you might know how I can make the bars at top and bottom black instead of grey?


You can change the bar color in the Display Setup Menu. Choices are "black", "dark grey", and "grey".


----------



## ichuta (Feb 4, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> You can change the bar color in the Display Setup Menu. Choices are "black", "dark grey", and "grey".


Thanks, litzdog911. It was actually under HDTV and not Display, but you gave me enough to go on to find it. Cheers!


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

In my situation I am not connecting to another TV but to another recording device. I am connecting to a HDD/DVD recorder using the S-video output on my HR23. In the past I could view the content from my HR23 on the recorder just fine but now I of course get the message. Do I need an adapter to fix this or is there an existing solution without the adapter? Would connecting my recorder using component output fix the issue?


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

rta53 said:


> Would connecting my recorder using component output fix the issue?


Absolutely, if your HDD/DVD recorder has component video inputs, you're golden!


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"Vin" said:


> Absolutely, if your HDD/DVD recorder has component video inputs, you're golden!


Cool! Thanks


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Vin said:


> Absolutely, if your HDD/DVD recorder has component video inputs, you're golden!


Unless your DVD recorder won't sync on HD input... I would connect it and see if it works.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Could someone explain the necessity for this software change? Is this some sort of DMCA b.s., or are they just trying to be helpful? If the former, is there a legitimate legal issue here? If the latter, this is a _very_ unhelpful idea for anyone who uses a second SD receiver or non-HD Slingbox.

This has made my Slingbox Pro useless, as I can no longer bring up the Guide. I no longer have (if I ever did!) the funky, proprietary Slingbox "HD Connect cable" which converts component video and analog audio to an HDMI male connector for use with the Slingbox Pro. So I guess I'll have to get on the backorder list at Monoprice.

I use my Slingbox extensively, and if this had happened while I was on an extended trip, I would be REALLY ANGRY.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> Could someone explain the necessity for this software change? Is this some sort of DMCA b.s., or are they just trying to be helpful?


Nothing to do with DMCA. Yes,helpful. DirecTv's biggest complaint with their DVRs was the slowness of the interface.

In rewriting the interface, they determined that multiple output resolutions were one of the major causes of the slowdown, hence they removed it to speed the boxes up with the new HDGUI, which would have slowed the boxes down even more had they not done so.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

OK, I can buy that explanation, as I have noticed the slower interface. Amazed it did not occur to someone to give us the choice to ignore this issue if it's our wish to do so for legitimate reasons. It's like. *YOU WILL COMPLY*.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> OK, I can buy that explanation, as I have noticed the slower interface. Amazed it did not occur to someone to give us the choice to ignore this issue if it's our wish to do so for legitimate reasons. It's like. *YOU WILL COMPLY*.


Well, seriously, I think the SD outputs were put on the boxes just for compatability, and Mpeg4 locals markets. I dont think DirecTv ever expected people to use them to bypass getting a second SD receiver for extra rooms.

As far as your Slingbox Pro, I thought those were HD? Am I missing something? It doesnt have a component input?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I dont think DirecTv ever expected people to use them to bypass getting a second SD receiver for extra rooms.


I disagree. It was a selling feature.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> Could someone explain the necessity for this software change? Is this some sort of DMCA b.s., or are they just trying to be helpful? If the former, is there a legitimate legal issue here? If the latter, this is a _very_ unhelpful idea for anyone who uses a second SD receiver or non-HD Slingbox.
> 
> I use my Slingbox extensively, and if this had happened while I was on an extended trip, I would be REALLY ANGRY.


I'm with you in being VERY unhappy with the change. I suspect there was some keep pace with the competition, and that it was necessary as a first step for future planned enhancements--to be named later.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> As far as your Slingbox Pro, I thought those were HD? Am I missing something? It doesnt have a component input?


There seems to have been a Slingbox Pro, that wasn't HD, and a Slingbox Pro HD [most common now].


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> There seems to have been a Slingbox Pro, that wasn't HD, and a Slingbox Pro HD [most common now].


Ok thanks. Thought all the PRO's were HD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Ok thanks. Thought all the PRO's were HD.


Since there was some comment about an HDMI cable, more than likely this one was also HD, but I dug around to see if any "pro" boxes weren't, and did find one.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

The original "Slingbox Pro" has what appears to be an HDMI input, even though it is NOT an HD capable box. Instead, the input was used with an adapter cable (which I understand goes for $80 on Ebay) to get component video/analog audio in and out of the box. Confusion about the HDMI jack is allegedly prevented by a small sticker over the input warning that the special adapter cable is required.

Re: the new software, I can live quite easily with the speed of the interface and this warning message has a "nanny state" feel to it....


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"BAHitman" said:


> Unless your DVD recorder won't sync on HD input... I would connect it and see if it works.


Well I jumped the gun. My DVD recorder doesn't actually have component inputs, only outputs. So since I will have to buy a converter anyway why not get an HDMI to s-video instead of component to composite?


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

rta53 said:


> Well I jumped the gun. My DVD recorder doesn't actually have component inputs, only outputs. So since I will have to buy a converter anyway why not get an HDMI to s-video instead of component to composite?


For this application, you want an adapter that downconverts from an HD source to composite or s-video, not one that upconverts from composite/s-video to HD. Make sure whatever adapter you get is making the right conversion.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"moghedien" said:


> For this application, you want an adapter that downconverts from an HD source to composite or s-video, not one that upconverts from composite/s-video to HD. Make sure whatever adapter you get is making the right conversion.


I understand the need to down convert. My question was related to the fact that the converter mentioned in this thread is, I believe, component to composite. Seems to me it would be better to start out with the best signal, ie HDMI, before doing the down converting. But that's why I'm asking the question.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rta53 said:


> I understand the need to down convert. My question was related to the fact that the converter mentioned in this thread is, I believe, component to composite. Seems to me it would be better to start out with the best signal, ie HDMI, before doing the down converting. But that's why I'm asking the question.


Most people are already using the hdmi output for the local TV, so that leaves the component output available. That is why the suggestion for the component to composite converter. If you are either not using the hdmi to start with, or want to use an hdmi splitter, then you could certainly use an hdmi to composite (or s-video) converter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rta53 said:


> I understand the need to down convert. My question was related to the fact that the converter mentioned in this thread is, I believe, component to composite. Seems to me it would be better to start out with the best signal, ie HDMI, before doing the down converting. But that's why I'm asking the question.


You're going to end up with an analog signal, and component is the HD analog, so I don't really see any gain [and maybe more troubles] starting with the digital HD, than using the analog HD.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I received my *Monoprice item#7114 component to composite/S-video converter* yesterday. You should be aware that you can not simultaneously use both the composite and S-video outputs of this device. Instead, there is a switch to select one or the other.

I was previously using both the composite and S-video outputs of my HR-20 (in addition to the HDMI output). The composite output was run to an RF modulator for the nearby kitchen TV and the S-video output went to the Slingbox.

I could have split the composite video output from the converter, but I was not happy with the video quality from the Slingbox using the composite video input.

So I additionally had to order from Monoprice an *item #1124 S-video 2-way splitter *(MDIN4M/MDIN4F X2). This item is not available from Radio Shack. Be sure an order this item when you order your converter, if these facts apply to you.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

rta53 said:


> In my situation I am not connecting to another TV but to another recording device. I am connecting to a HDD/DVD recorder using the S-video output on my HR23. In the past I could view the content from my HR23 on the recorder just fine but now I of course get the message. Do I need an adapter to fix this or is there an existing solution without the adapter? Would connecting my recorder using component output fix the issue?





rta53 said:


> Well I jumped the gun. My DVD recorder doesn't actually have component inputs, only outputs. So since I will have to buy a converter anyway why not get an HDMI to s-video instead of component to composite?


I also have an HDD/DVD recorder connected to my HR21. The signal from the DVR can be easily changed to 480p for transmission to the DVD recorder. There is no need for a component/composite converter unless you simultaneously wish to view a program in HD while recording it in SD. I do my recording when I'm not watching TV. Of course, the trick is to remember to reset the DVR to HD after the DVD recording is completed, rather than watching a show while wondering why it is being broadcast in such low-quality HD. :icon_stup


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Lije Baley said:


> I also have an HDD/DVD recorder connected to my HR21. The signal from the DVR can be easily changed to 480p for transmission to the DVD recorder. There is no need for a component/composite converter unless you simultaneously wish to view a program in HD while recording it in SD. I do my recording when I'm not watching TV. Of course, the trick is to remember to reset the DVR to HD after the DVD recording is completed, rather than watching a show while wondering why it is being broadcast in such low-quality HD. :icon_stup


Also, why would one really want to bring up the guide/menu UI while dubbing a program onto a recordable DVD anyway?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> I received my *Monoprice item#7114 component to composite/S-video converter* yesterday. You should be aware that you can not simultaneously use both the composite and S-video outputs of this device. Instead, there is a switch to select one or the other.
> 
> I was previously using both the composite and S-video outputs of my HR-20 (in addition to the HDMI output). The composite output was run to an RF modulator for the nearby kitchen TV and the S-video output went to the Slingbox.
> 
> ...


Although in the past when I ever considered splitting an analog composite or s-video signal I was typically advised by others I'd be better served spending more money and use an A/V composite or s-video distribution amplifier to avoid a 6 db (or more) voltage splitting loss and maintain the proper 1 volt p-p NTSC composite or .7v luma/.3v chroma s-video level at the input of other equipment.

Humm .... if your cheap splitter works out OK then I guess I wasted a lot of money in the past buying those $30.00+ A/V DAs from Crap Shack. :lol:


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"HoTat2" said:


> Also, why would one really want to bring up the guide/menu UI while dubbing a program onto a recordable DVD anyway?


It's not about bringing up the guide. You get the message whenever you try to view any content on the DTV DVR until change the output to SD.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Also, why would one really want to bring up the guide/menu UI while dubbing a program onto a recordable DVD anyway?


I use the "List" menu to choose what to record on DVD.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

joed32 said:


> I use the "List" menu to choose what to record on DVD.


OK, I guess you must be watching the output of the DVD recorder when making dubs. My brother does (or mostly "did" nowadays) the same on his old DVD recorder when he wants to dub shows from DVR to DVD, which is increasingly rare for him these days.

As was stated then you need to either purchase the converter, or simply press and hold the EXIT key to switch the resolution to 480p (which means 480i on the composite and s-video connectors).


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rta53 said:


> It's not about bringing up the guide. You get the message whenever you try to view any content on the DTV DVR until change the output to SD.


Oh I realize that, but for some reason I assumed he was watching the programs he wished to dub through the HDMI connector on an HDTV.

However I still see this may still be a problem because the "nasty message" takes a little while longer to disappear from the screen than the HD-GUI actually does, so it is best to simply change the resolution to 480p (which means 480i on the composite and s-video outputs of course) through the quick EXIT changeover feature.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Also, why would one really want to bring up the guide/menu UI while dubbing a program onto a recordable DVD anyway?





rta53 said:


> It's not about bringing up the guide. You get the message whenever you try to view any content on the DTV DVR until change the output to SD.


And there lis the issue, for me. No, of course I don't want to record the guide, or any of the GUI graphics for that matter. Wehn I record a program, all I want is the program content. (I also don't want the bugs, snipes, and other clutter, but that is another discussion altogether!) If that nasty "your television or cabling is not HD" message could be turned off, with a menu option say, it would suit me just fine having the HD outputs contain the GUI graphics, and the SD outputs just the video information for recording purposes. I never use the SD outputs for any other purpose. Please, give us the option to turn off that nasty message.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> OK, I guess you must be watching the output of the DVD recorder when making dubs. My brother does (or mostly "did" nowadays) the same on his old DVD recorder when he wants to dub shows from DVR to DVD, which is increasingly rare for him these days.
> 
> As was stated then you need to either purchase the converter, or simply press and hold the EXIT key to switch the resolution to 480p (which means 480i on the composite and s-video connectors).


That's right except that I turn the TV off while it's recording. I have 4 DVRs and one non DVR in the room so I can leave all of my DVRs at 480p and record from them with no problems. When I want to watch anything in HD I watch it through the receiver at 1080i with WH and I still get HD from all of the DVRs even though their output is set to SD, it comes through to the receiver at 1080i. It's working well but lots of people are only using one DVR and a DVD recorder.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Is it possible to capture DirecTV2PC video via a PC / MAC video capture card or graphics card HDMI, composite, or s-video output? Seems to me this would get around the SD message.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Although in the past when I ever considered splitting an analog composite or s-video signal I was typically advised by others I'd be better served spending more money and use an A/V composite or s-video distribution amplifier to avoid a 6 db (or more) voltage splitting loss and maintain the proper 1 volt p-p NTSC composite or .7v luma/.3v chroma s-video level at the input of other equipment.
> 
> Humm .... if your cheap splitter works out OK then I guess I wasted a lot of money in the past buying those $30.00+ A/V DAs from Crap Shack. :lol:


No noticeable difference in video quality on either the Slingbox video or the kitchen CRT SD TV when using the "cheap (S-video) splitter" from Monoprice. Tried temporarily disconnecting first one and then the other.


----------



## stebro (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I purchased a converter on eBay that is very similar to the one at Monoprice (Monoprice has been out of stock). I connected it as suggested in about five minutes and the dreaded Directv message has gone away. Subjectively, I think the picture may even be improved on my auxiliary television.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Aside from the nasty message, which doesn't bother me, I have a worse situation, it will not allow me to even view certain videos I have recorded like The Green Zone at all on the SD TV's. I have a modulator that is connected via composite to the receiver (HR24), and outputted via coax to an amplified splitter, which is distributed to 7 other TV's, and obviously connected to TV's via coax.

I guess I need to find an converter to go from component to coax?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> Aside from the nasty message, which doesn't bother me, I have a worse situation, it will not allow me to even view certain videos I have recorded like The Green Zone at all on the SD TV's. I have a modulator that is connected via composite to the receiver (HR24), and outputted via coax to an amplified splitter, which is distributed to 7 other TV's, and obviously connected to TV's via coax.
> 
> I guess I need to find an converter to go from component to coax?


Component to composite then into your modulator and coax out to the splitter.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Correct!


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I ordered this item a couple of days ago, hopefully it will solve my problems, http://www.joyfay.com/us/component-video-to-composite-video-s-video-converter.html


----------



## stebro (Jan 24, 2007)

That's the same model I bought in eBay. Works very well.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Great to hear! And from that response, I think I will order another for my other HR24, right now.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> I ordered this item a couple of days ago, hopefully it will solve my problems, http://www.joyfay.com/us/component-video-to-composite-video-s-video-converter.html


I tried two of these devices (one almost identical to this one, the other MUCH more expensive) and neither of them encoded and passed along the EMBEDDED closed captioning information. The DirecTV DVR has the embedded closed captioning in the composite and S-Video streams, so I can turn it off and on with the CC button on my television, but passing the component video through this box strips that out. I can turn it on using the DVR, but that put it in overtly in the video, and it can no longer be disabled or removed, which isn't what I want.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Church AV Guy said:


> I tried two of these devices (one almost identical to this one, the other MUCH more expensive) and neither of them encoded and passed along the EMBEDDED closed captioning information. The DirecTV DVR has the embedded closed captioning in the composite and S-Video streams, so I can turn it off and on with the CC button on my television, but passing the component video through this box strips that out. I can turn it on using the DVR, but that put it in overtly in the video, and it can no longer be disabled or removed, which isn't what I want.


I didn't think closed captioning could be sent over component or HDMI? I don't think these boxes are stripping that info out, I'm pretty sure it's not there to begin with.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I didn't think closed captioning could be sent over component or HDMI? I don't think these boxes are stripping that info out, I'm pretty sure it's not there to begin with.


I have had others say that to me, BUT, one of my televisions has no problem displaying the CC info from a component source. My other television, which is newer, does it sporatically at best, but the older one displays it very well.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a co-worker who recently got DTV and he was asking me about an issue that came up. He said his TV only has 1 HDMI input so he went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI switch so he could connect his Blu-ray player also. He said when he switched the TV to the Blu-ray player he got the message about being connected to an SD device. Why would he see this if he is using HDMI cables? He did say the player has wifi and he also used it to stream Netflix. Could this be what caused the message to pop up. Someone said it must be how he has his Blu-ray configured. 

Why would the DTV box even be in the picture if it's just the Blu-ray and the TV holding hands?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

rta53 said:


> I have a co-worker who recently got DTV and he was asking me about an issue that came up. He said his TV only has 1 HDMI input so he went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI switch so he could connect his Blu-ray player also. He said when he switched the TV to the Blu-ray player he got the message about being connected to an SD device. Why would he see this if he is using HDMI cables? He did say the player has wifi and he also used it to stream Netflix. Could this be what caused the message to pop up. Someone said it must be how he has his Blu-ray configured.
> 
> Why would the DTV box even be in the picture if it's just the Blu-ray and the TV holding hands?


It wouldn't. Something else must be wrong, possibly the switch. Have him disconnect the DVR and see if the Blue Ray works with the switch by itself.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

Still here. Still with D*. Got a monoprice box, so I no longer have the message. Box is still slower than canned molasses, but JEEZ aint that HD guide something? (not)


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I finally received my Component Video to Composite Video device, and the nasty message has gone away. However, I still cannot watch certain recordings like "Game of Thrones" and the "Green Zone". It says to connect via component, which I am, so I guess I will call DTV, and see what they have to say...... good luck on that.

BTW, closed captioning works fine with this box.

Cheers


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

sytyguy said:


> I finally received my Component Video to Composite Video device, and the nasty message has gone away. However, I still cannot watch certain recordings like "Game of Thrones" and the "Green Zone". It says to connect via component, which I am, so I guess I will call DTV, and see what they have to say...... good luck on that.
> 
> BTW, closed captioning works fine with this box.
> 
> Cheers


I bet you're also using an HDMI connection from that box.....if you disconnect it or turn on the TV that the HDMI is connected to the message about 'connecting via component' will go away. It has something to do with the HDMI handshake.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Genius! Funny thing is, I apparently had the TV that is connected via HDMI on when I first tried it, and I could view the recordings, but I had to go back into the house for something, and prior to going back outside I turned off the TV connected via HDMI.

I wonder, but haven't tried it, if it might work with composite providing the TV connected via HDMI is on?

Anyway, many thanks for the suggestion. I would never have thought of that.

Cheers


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

sytyguy said:


> Genius! Funny thing is, I apparently had the TV that is connected via HDMI on when I first tried it, and I could view the recordings, but I had to go back into the house for something, and prior to going back outside I turned off the TV connected via HDMI.
> 
> I wonder, but haven't tried it, if it might work with composite, providing the TV connected via HDMI is on?
> 
> ...


No, the original message that this thread is about can't be eliminated by having the HDMI connected TV turned on.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Vin said:


> No, the original message that this thread is about can't be eliminated by having the HDMI connected TV turned on.


I am aware of that, I was talking about be able to view recorded material. Like I said earlier, I don't care about the "nasty message.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

sytyguy said:


> I am aware of that, I was talking about be able to view recorded material. Like I said earlier, I don't care about the "nasty message.


Gotcha, sorry, missed your earlier post. Just curious, before you got the component to composite video adapter were you already using the component and HDMI outputs of the HR24 (in addtion to composite to RF modulator) at the time you started getting the message telling you to 'connect via component'?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Vin said:


> Just curious, before you got the component to composite video adapter were you already using the component and HDMI outputs of the HR24 (in addtion to composite to RF modulator) at the time you started getting the message telling you to 'connect via component'?


I have never used component outputs, just HDMI, and, of course, the composite to RF modulator.

I still use the RF modulator, but it plugs into the output of this device. Oh, and the picture is as good as it was prior to this device, if anyone cares.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

sytyguy said:


> I have never used component outputs, just HDMI, and, of course, the composite to RF modulator.
> 
> I still use the RF modulator, but it plugs into the output of this device.


Okay, so it's the combination of HDMI and component* or *composite that results in the message 'connect via component'. In that case I would think the answer to your question *"if it might work with composite, providing the TV connected via HDMI is on?"* would have to be yes...assuming you haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Vin said:


> In that case I would think the answer to your question *"if it might work with composite, providing the TV connected via HDMI is on?"* would have to be yes...assuming you haven't had a chance to try it yet.


I did try it, but prior to turning on the outside TV, I presented the "LIST" display on the TV. Interesting thing is the outside TV did not display the "list" at all just the channel program. Of course, I had the inside DVR attached TV on. I have never seen that symtom before.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> I finally received my Component Video to Composite Video device, and the nasty message has gone away. However, I still cannot watch certain recordings like "Game of Thrones" and the "Green Zone". It says to connect via component, which I am, so I guess I will call DTV, and see what they have to say...... good luck on that.
> 
> BTW, closed captioning works fine with this box.
> 
> Cheers


When you say that closed captioning works fine with this box, what exactly do you mean?

The closed captioning that I claim did not work with the component to composite converter that I tried, is the imbedded closed captioning that you turn on and off, NOT with the DirecTV receiver, but the television CC button. When I am displaying the composite or S-Video signal on my television, if I press the CC button on the remote, the captions turn on (and off). When I record that signal using my DVD recorder, then play back the recording, I can also turn the CC on and off uisng the television's CC button. When I used the Component to composite/S-Video converter, the IMBEDDED caption information had been stripped form the signal, and pressing the CC button on the television did not display the captions.

If you are still getting the imbedded caption information in the video stream from yout composite to component converter, then what brand of converter are you using?

Note: I am *NOT* talking about the captioning information that appears when you turn captioning ON using your DirecTV receiver. This places the information in the visible part of the picure, NOT IMBEDDED, and when you record that video stream, it is no longer possible to turn the captions off. They have become a part of the picture.

My television displays the CC information using the television's CC button when I am viewing the component feed from the DirecTVs receiver, so I know the information is in there.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> If you are still getting the imbedded caption information in the video stream from yout composite to component converter, then what brand of converter are you using?
> 
> Note: I am *NOT* talking about the captioning information that appears when you turn captioning ON using your DirecTV receiver. This places the information in the visible part of the picure, NOT IMBEDDED, and when you record that video stream, it is no longer possible to turn the captions off. They have become a part of the picture.
> 
> My television displays the CC information using the television's CC button when I am viewing the component feed from the DirecTVs receiver, so I know the information is in there.


Here is the link to the converter I am using, http://www.joyfay.com/us/component-video-to-composite-video-s-video-converter.html

I am going from component to composite to coax to another TV, and yes it displays the CC on both TV's, which are both attached to the same DVR, the other one is attached via HDMI.

HTH


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> However I still see this may still be a problem because the "nasty message" takes a little while longer to disappear from the screen than the HD-GUI actually does, so it is best to simply change the resolution to 480p (which means 480i on the composite and s-video outputs of course) through the quick EXIT changeover feature.


When I turn my DVD recorder on, I get the "nasty message" and then the DVR not only switches to 480p, but it actually disables 720p and 1080i. This means that when I finish recording something, it's not just a matter of changing the format on the DVR, I first have to go into the setup menu to reactivate 720p and 1080i.

Is the above post implying that, if I remember to change the resolution to 480p (or 480i) before I turn the DVD Recorder on, the DVR won't disable 720p and 1080i as being valid resolutions?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

@Bill Broderick

Is it possible that you do not have the TV ON, and connected via HDMI to the DVR, or component? If so, this could be the same problem I had with a similar problem.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> @Bill Broderick
> 
> Is it possible that you do not have the TV ON, and connected via HDMI to the DVR, or component? If so, this could be the same problem I had with a similar problem.


No. The TV is connected to the DVR via HDMI. The DVD Recorder is connected to the DVR via S-video/analog audio and the DVD recorder is then connected to the TV via HDMI.

When I turn the DVD recorder on and switch the TV to HDMI 2 (DVD recorder), I get the message and then the HD resolutions on the DVR get disabled.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I would think that would get rid of the "nasty" message. Have you tried to go component from the DVR to the DVD recorder, or is that no possible?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> I would think that would get rid of the "nasty" message. Have you tried to go component from the DVR to the DVD recorder, or is that no possible?


For me, that's not possible. There is no component in on the DVR. To avoid the message, it appears that I have to get the component to composite converter. However, I can live with the message if I can prevent the DVR from disabling the HD resolutions.

When I copy to the DVD recorder I set it and walk away. So, I really don't care that it changed the resolution. I just don't want to have to go back into the setup menu to reactivate the HD resolutions before I can change it back when I do decide to watch that TV.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> For me, that's not possible. There is no component in on the DVR.


Wow, I have never owned a DVR that didn't have component, although I've never used them until now. What model is it that you have?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> I would think that would get rid of the "nasty" message. Have you tried to go component from the DVR to the DVD recorder, or is that no possible?


Only a precious few DVD recorders with component inputs were ever marketed in North America. Those that were, seemed to be bug and failure prone. None of them were actually able to record high def video. They required the component output be set to 480i in order to record.



Bill Broderick said:


> For me, that's not possible. There is no component in on the DVR. To avoid the message, it appears that I have to get the component to composite converter. However, I can live with the message if I can prevent the DVR from disabling the HD resolutions.


What exactly are you saying here? You are using the DVR to output the signal TO the DVD recorder, right? Then it does not matter if the DVR has a component input.



sytyguy said:


> Wow, I have never owned a DVR that didn't have component, although I've never used them until now. What model is it that you have?


Are you talking about a component output?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> Are you talking about a component output?


Yes, from the DVR.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread.... I had the same issue and was going to buy the adapter listed here, but I end up getting the HDMI to svideo adapter. Works way cool.

Here's the link to the converter....


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Geez people it's pretty simple. Get a STB for each TV you have .....DTV receivers are stand-alone so wire any other accesories directly to your TV on a different input...and you won't have any issues...try to run 4 TV's with three DVD recorders all wired to one receiver and you will have problems. Buy the freakin DVD or Blu Ray......one gets what one pays for...hahahaha


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

grcooperjr said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.... I had the same issue and was going to buy the adapter listed here, but I end up getting the HDMI to svideo adapter. Works way cool.
> 
> Here's the link to the converter....


I have the same adaptor. Do you have MRV ? I do and when I MRV a show to the DVR that this adaptor is connected to it I get the garbled UI graphics on the SD TV. Here is the setup: HR24-500 HDMI out> Monoprice 1 X 4 HDMI splitter > 1 splitter output to Samsung HDTV > 1 splitter output to adaptor listed above, then composite to secondary SD TV.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Geez people it's pretty simple. Get a STB for each TV you have .....DTV receivers are stand-alone so wire any other accesories directly to your TV on a different input...and you won't have any issues...try to run 4 TV's with three DVD recorders all wired to one receiver and you will have problems. Buy the freakin DVD or Blu Ray......one gets what one pays for...hahahaha


The converters work just fine and with no monthly fee.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

joed32 said:


> The converters work just fine and with no monthly fee.


Exactly, I have 7 TVs through out the house, five of which are modulated from 2 DVR's to a smart box, then split from a amplified splitter to TV's without a STB......and yes, no monthly fees. To handle the TV's without an STB I have 2 RF remotes, an old MX-800, and a Harmony 900, so any non-STB TV can operate a DVR from any place including outside, where I have 2 TVs.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Joe C said:


> I have the same adaptor. Do you have MRV ? I do and when I MRV a show to the DVR that this adaptor is connected to it I get the garbled UI graphics on the SD TV. Here is the setup: HR24-500 HDMI out> Monoprice 1 X 4 HDMI splitter > 1 splitter output to Samsung HDTV > 1 splitter output to adaptor listed above, then composite to secondary SD TV.


 Well... I'm using this adaptor to feed a Panasonic DMR E500h dvr/dvd burner. Its connected thru the Hdmi adaptor to a 1x4 hdmi spliter/amp and then to the Hr34. The spliter feeds 1 TV and one projector in the family room and a TV in my office.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Geez people it's pretty simple. Get a STB for each TV you have .....DTV receivers are stand-alone so wire any other accesories directly to your TV on a different input...and you won't have any issues...try to run 4 TV's with three DVD recorders all wired to one receiver and you will have problems. Buy the freakin DVD or Blu Ray......one gets what one pays for...hahahaha


That is a simplistic, simple-minded, and unacceptable option. I have six DVD recorders connected to two televisions. Exactly how many DirecTV receivers do you suggest I get?


----------



## Thwarter (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right spot, but I think a DTV rep might have just told me a way to get rid of the non-HD cables nag screen. Pardon me if this is an already known solution, but it's new to me.

In the Settings/Display/TV Resolutions, uncheck every resolution except 1080P. 1080P needs to be the ONLY resolution checked. 

Setting it up that way, I get HD on my HDMI output for my main TV, plus I also see output on the S-Video (what I have going to my PC-TV card in another room) and I no longer get the nag screen.

Also have Settings/Display/Video/Native set to Off.

Seems like it's working OK - and I don't see the nag screen anymore on my s-video connection. 

This work for anyone else?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have not heard of this, but I will definitely try the 1080p suggestion. I hope it works.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Thwarter said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot, but I think a DTV rep might have just told me a way to get rid of the non-HD cables nag screen. Pardon me if this is an already known solution, but it's new to me.
> 
> In the Settings/Display/TV Resolutions, uncheck every resolution except 1080P. 1080P needs to be the ONLY resolution checked.
> 
> ...


 Thats interesting... But for me it wont work. All of my tv's are 1080i's so they want display a 1080p signal. Havent found a reason yet to change out all of my tvs to get 1080p. The quality difference is just not enough to warrant the cost. Anyway, the rest is set to native-off and 1080i only and I still get the message if I use Svideo or composite to press and hold the exit key to switch to SD video. So the HDMI converter/adapter works just great and at a way cheaper cost than replacing 8 tvs to get 1080p


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> Wow, I have never owned a DVR that didn't have component, although I've never used them until now. What model is it that you have?


I'm sorry. I meant to write that the DVD recorder doesn't have Component In (not the DVR).

The other day, I realized that I don't need to go into the menu to turn the HD resolutions back on when I'm done recording. All I need to do is to press and hold the EXIT button and the DVR reverts back to the settings from prior to turning on the DVD Recorder.


----------



## Bruceski44 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thwarter said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot, but I think a DTV rep might have just told me a way to get rid of the non-HD cables nag screen. Pardon me if this is an already known solution, but it's new to me.
> 
> In the Settings/Display/TV Resolutions, uncheck every resolution except 1080P. 1080P needs to be the ONLY resolution checked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great tip, but it doesn't work on my composite output. I use the HDMI for my local HT receiver, send the component video to my patio HDTV via a 75' VGA cable and modulate the audio and video for distribution to 3 SD TVs around the house. Using the modulator, I can distribute any one of three sources to any remote SD TV, so the grandkids can be watching a DVD in the playroom while I watch a HD show in the family room for example. All my equipment is located in the family room and I wired the whole house for audio video and other material. I agree with the premise that this message should be optionally disabled for situations like mine where I recognize the difference between HDMI, component and composite and also know the difference between HD and SD material.

Someone in this thread said something like "you only get what you pay for." In my situation, functionality that I once had was diminished while prices are increasing. I object to this. I will not buy more stuff to duplicate what I had, but instead ask DTV to make the message a user option that is on by default, but can be disabled in the Setup->Preferences screen.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I need a some clarification. I have an RCA cable from the box to a second TV (the cable is under the house so don't really want to have to change it) The second TV has all inputs. Is this the box I need to convert the RCA? It doesn't look like it has an RCA connection.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

No, it looks like it is for component video and RCA audio only.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like the right one to me if you are trying to take the component video output and change it over to composite video. Look at the rest of the pictures, the composite video and 3.5mm audio output jacks are on the opposite side of the box from the component inputs.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

The cable I'm trying to convert is yellow/red/white which I don't see on this box.
What about this one? RCA to HDMI
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011406&p_id=7111&seq=1&format=2


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Looks like the right one to me if you are trying to take the component video output and change it over to composite video. Look at the rest of the pictures, the composite video and 3.5mm audio output jacks are on the opposite side of the box from the component inputs.


It appears he only has RCA cables (Composite) coming in to the 2nd TV, no Component.

That converter box converts Component to Composite Video and S-Video.

So perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sytyguy said:


> It appears he only has RCA cables (Composite) coming in to the 2nd TV, no Component.
> 
> That converter box converts Component to Composite Video and S-Video.
> 
> So perhaps I am missing something.


My guess is hes trying to convert component to composite so he can view the on screen guides and menus on the 2nd TV.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

mdb said:


> The cable I'm trying to convert is yellow/red/white which I don't see on this box.
> What about this one? RCA to HDMI
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011406&p_id=7111&seq=1&format=2


I would say that should serve your purpose.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> My guess is hes trying to convert component to composite so he can view the on screen guides and menus on the 2nd TV.


But he only has composite coming into the other TV.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

Yes, 'she' has only red/yellow/white coming into 2nd TV. Trying to get the 'NO HD' message turned off for guide display. Thanks for your help - Much appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mdb said:


> Yes, 'she' has only red/yellow/white coming into 2nd TV. Trying to get the 'NO HD' message turned off for guide display. Thanks for your help - Much appreciated.


This converter converts Component to Composite and will do away with the message you have. Many people are suing this one.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> This converter converts Component to Composite and will do away with the message you have. Many people are suing this one.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


Again, and as "She" (Sorry) mentioned only has Composite (red, white and yellow) coming in, not Component coming in.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

mdb said:


> Yes, 'she' has only red/yellow/white coming into 2nd TV. Trying to get the 'NO HD' message turned off for guide display. Thanks for your help - Much appreciated.


I don't believe you can get rid of the "nasty message" using Composite from the box. I had to use component from the box, and then out to the TV via composite, which that converter you linked to will do, in fact, that is the box I use.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mdb said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but I need a some clarification. I have an RCA cable from the box to a second TV (the cable is under the house so don't really want to have to change it) The second TV has all inputs. Is this the box I need to convert the RCA? It doesn't look like it has an RCA connection.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj


Under the picture, click on Large / More Views.
It shows the other side of the adapter. Note that it has the Yellow connection.
You leave the red and white plugged into the receiver as you have it now.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess we need to clarify. I think he is trying to hook up one HD receiver to two TVs. He has a HDMI cable run from the HD receiver to the TV right by it. He has a composite video and audio cable running to the second TV, under the house to the other room. The other TV is giving him the annoying pop up about switching resolutions and he is trying to get rid of that.

That can be solved using the component to composite converter he has linked to here.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj

He would hook up a short component video/analog audio cable between the HD receiver, and this converter's inputs. He would then hook up the composite video cable, and the analog RCA cables to the ouputs of this converter box. He would need something like this to split the 3.5mm stereo outputs back out into left and right RCA jacks.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10429&cs_id=1042902&p_id=7189&seq=1&format=2


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Beerstalker" said:


> I guess we need to clarify. I think he is trying to hook up one HD receiver to two TVs. He has a HDMI cable run from the HD receiver to the TV right by it. He has a composite video and audio cable running to the second TV, under the house to the other room. The other TV is giving him the annoying pop up about switching resolutions and he is trying to get rid of that.
> 
> That can be solved using the component to composite converter he has linked to here.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj
> ...


She can run the audio straight from the receiver, there is no need to run the audio through the adapter, just the video. This is how I did it with mine and it works fine.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I guess we need to clarify. I think he is trying to hook up one HD receiver to two TVs. He has a HDMI cable run from the HD receiver to the TV right by it. He has a composite video and audio cable running to the second TV, under the house to the other room. The other TV is giving him the annoying pop up about switching resolutions and he is trying to get rid of that.
> 
> That can be solved using the component to composite converter he has linked to here.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj
> ...


You are correct, but you don't need the 3.5 output, and Jimmy is correct, just use the Composite (RCA cables, red,white and yellow) from the converter to her RCA (Composite) cables, which go under the house.
I just looked at my setup, and that is the way I have it. Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

I've ordered the converter as discussed. I'll take a component cable (gr/bl/red) from the receiver and into the converter. Then plug in the yellow part of the composite that runs under the house into the yellow output on the other side of the converter. The audio doesn't have to go through the converter. 
Originally I was thinking that the input into the back of the 2nd tv (that's giving me the 'NO HD' message) had to be into the component or the HDMI input of that tv. But from what I think I understand now, is that the yellow composite input stays where it is now on the 2nd tv and the converting is done coming out of the receiver with the addition of a component cable.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I wasn't sure if not running the audio through the component to composite converter would cause an audio sync issue between the picture and the sound. I thought the processing being done to the component signal in order to output it over composite might cause enough of a delay to cause the video to be slightly behind the audio. I figured $0.42 to be able to run both through the converter and eliminate that chance would be worth it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

mdb said:


> Originally I was thinking that the input into the back of the 2nd tv (that's giving me the 'NO HD' message) had to be into the component or the HDMI input of that tv. But from what I think I understand now, is that the yellow composite input stays where it is now on the 2nd tv and the converting is done coming out of the receiver with the addition of a component cable.


Well that depends which nag message you are trying to get rid of. Doing what we are suggesting here will get rid of the error message about the resolution stuff.

However, if you are trying to get rid of the message on the HBO/Cinemax/Starz channels about your HDMI not working right, and you need to switch to component, this fix is not going to help with that. That is a problem caused by improper HDMI handshaking going on (usually because there is a TV hooked up over HDMI that isn't turned on). Getting rid of that requires either using component video for both TVs, or HDMI to both TVs through a splitter.


----------



## mdb (May 15, 2007)

It's not the HBO/Cinimax/Stars HDMI issue, it's the (can't remember exactly what it says but) 'your tv does not support HD' when I try to access the guide or list.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Well that depends which nag message you are trying to get rid of. Doing what we are suggesting here will get rid of the error message about the resolution stuff.
> 
> However, if you are trying to get rid of the message on the HBO/Cinemax/Starz channels about your HDMI not working right, and you need to switch to component, this fix is not going to help with that. That is a problem caused by improper HDMI handshaking going on (usually because there is a TV hooked up over HDMI that isn't turned on). Getting rid of that requires either using component video for both TVs, or HDMI to both TVs through a splitter.


Actually, this converter got rid of both of those messages for me.


----------



## goracers (Nov 7, 2012)

I am hoping someone can help with this issue with the Monoprice converter. I installed this converter earlier this year, and it solved the issues as advertised. However, this week the red light on it started flashing, and now video is not working on the TVs where the signal should be passing. I reached out to Monoprice and they thought there might be an incoming signal issue, but it checked out when directly routing the cables. Also, I checked another converter and had the same issue.

Has anyone seen this type of behavior?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have two of those converters, and I have not experience your problem. Sorry I could not be of more help.

I wonder if it not just defective, even though it seemed to check out.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

goracers said:


> I am hoping someone can help with this issue with the Monoprice converter. I installed this converter earlier this year, and it solved the issues as advertised. However, this week the red light on it started flashing, and now video is not working on the TVs where the signal should be passing. I reached out to Monoprice and they thought there might be an incoming signal issue, but it checked out when directly routing the cables. Also, I checked another converter and had the same issue.
> 
> Has anyone seen this type of behavior?


I think I have seen this, and if I remember correctly, I just unplugged it and plugged it back in and the problem went away. If I am NOT remembering this properly, could it have something to do with content protection? Does it happen on all channels, or just some of them? Might you have damaged the power supply?


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

goracers said:


> I am hoping someone can help with this issue with the Monoprice converter. I installed this converter earlier this year, and it solved the issues as advertised. However, this week the red light on it started flashing, and now video is not working on the TVs where the signal should be passing. I reached out to Monoprice and they thought there might be an incoming signal issue, but it checked out when directly routing the cables. Also, I checked another converter and had the same issue.
> 
> Has anyone seen this type of behavior?


Bump. I am having the exact same problem (no composite output from the converter and blinking red-light). I have two HR-24's connected to my main TV via HDMI, and I have their component outputs connected to the Monoprice component to composite converters, which are connected to my McIntosh CR12 multi-zone preamp (it's a 1990's vintage unit, composite video only). I have tried connecting the component outputs directly to another TV, and they then work fine.

All of this just started in the last few weeks, but I didn't have a chance to start troubleshooting until today.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

goracers said:


> I am hoping someone can help with this issue with the Monoprice converter. I installed this converter earlier this year, and it solved the issues as advertised. However, this week the red light on it started flashing, and now video is not working on the TVs where the signal should be passing. I reached out to Monoprice and they thought there might be an incoming signal issue, but it checked out when directly routing the cables. Also, I checked another converter and had the same issue.
> 
> Has anyone seen this type of behavior?





jfr0317 said:


> Bump. I am having the exact same problem (no composite output from the converter and blinking red-light). I have two HR-24's connected to my main TV via HDMI, and I have their component outputs connected to the Monoprice component to composite converters, which are connected to my McIntosh CR12 multi-zone preamp (it's a 1990's vintage unit, composite video only). I have tried connecting the component outputs directly to another TV, and they then work fine.
> 
> All of this just started in the last few weeks, but I didn't have a chance to start troubleshooting until today.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


I had the exact same issue with mine that you guys are having with yours. If the red lights are flashing and no video is coming through then the units are dead, you will need to contact Monoprice for replacements. I had no issues getting mine replaced.


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I had the exact same issue with mine that you guys are having with yours. If the red lights are flashing and no video is coming through then the units are dead, you will need to contact Monoprice for replacements. I had no issues getting mine replaced.


Thanks for the quick response! I will contact Monoprice tomorrow.


----------

